# Should I take a laptop/netbook to Scotland?



## DebBrown (May 17, 2009)

I'm wondering if it will be worthwhile or just something else I lug around for two weeks.  Will I find Wifi connections easily?  at resorts?  Do I need an adapter to plug it in?

My job is ending soon and I assume they'll want their laptop back so I'm in the market for a new one.  I'm not sure if its worth buying one of the small netbooks or not.

Deb


----------



## ScoopKona (May 17, 2009)

Weigh the laptop and charger (and voltage adapter, if the computer is the only item that needs electricity).

Then weigh whatever guidebooks/maps/etc you plan to bring. 

Then choose one or the other. 


My favorite use for a laptop is storing digital images so I can format my camera's memory cards. But I can do that at any internet cafe for about 5 euros, so I leave the laptop at home.

That being said, unless you're out in the boonies, Scotland is well wired.


----------



## alexb (May 17, 2009)

which resorts are you going 2


----------



## DebBrown (May 17, 2009)

alexb said:


> which resorts are you going 2



Macdonald Forest Hills and Scandinavian Village

Scoop, you make good points!  I'd definitely prefer the guide books over the computer.  I'd probably only take a computer if I buy one of those small netbooks.

Deb


----------



## Carolinian (May 18, 2009)

In the UK, you can use the internet is just about any public library.  There are also internet cafes some places.  I would avoid the wieght of carrying a laptop.


----------



## scotlass (May 18, 2009)

I just purchased a netbook for that very reason.  At Melfort Village, there is wireless in their reception area, but also they have only one computer for public use.  If I were you, I would ask the resorts if they have it.  I would be surprised if they did not.


----------



## Keitht (May 18, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> My favorite use for a laptop is storing digital images so I can format my camera's memory cards.



If that's the main reason for taking the laptop you'd be far better off investing in a few extra memory cards instead.  No weight to speak of and you have the added benefit of spare cards if you need them.  Cards are so cheap now I'm actually tempted to buy more when I need them and keep the images on the original cards much like original negatives in the days of film.


----------

